# Building an underground grow room



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey every one i have recently moved to the country and after much debate with my friends, 
I have decided to make a "hidden" room underground somewhere on my property (over 400 acres)
since i really don't want to try to grow out side ( i see deer all over the place). 
I cannot grow in the house since my significant other does not like it  .
But I have always wanted to do it I have searched the forum all over and have not found 
any threads on digging and making an underground grow opp. 



So I have 3 Questions I have searched for on the forum but I cannot find any Topics on it

I have made a basement before so this will not be a problem but I am worried about the roof 
any suggestions to make a roof I can cover with dirt and it will not rot? 

I have no electrical experience how will I grab a full power line from one of my buildings and 
get it to my &#8220;hole&#8221; (I don&#8217;t want an electrician to do it)

And lastly 

How deep should the roof be underground so there is little or no heat signature from the ground?


So I have 
-	Tractor with a back hoe
-	1000 LB Cement mixer
-	Lots of cement 
-	Rebar
-	
Any help would be awesome

Thanks 
Sean


----------



## rwerner4 (Jan 22, 2010)

i have seen 1 underground operation before........my friends dad.........it was under the shed...well small garage but yea a shed. the floor had a trap door under a tool box that sat in the shed on top of carpet........i partyed in there all the time and never suspected anything until she told me and showed me. 


the walls were angled in dont know why but they were. and the ventilation system went out orf the roof of the garage shed type thing.....it had a garage door but never parked a car in there just lawn mowers and stuff......

as far as the electric......it is not hard to hook up just run it and tap into a panel somewhere...very easy i am sure you can get someone on ehere to help you with that part


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

rwerner4 said:


> i have seen 1 underground operation before........my friends dad.........it was under the shed...well small garage but yea a shed. the floor had a trap door under a tool box that sat in the shed on top of carpet........i partyed in there all the time and never suspected anything until she told me and showed me.
> 
> 
> the walls were angled in dont know why but they were. and the ventilation system went out orf the roof of the garage shed type thing.....it had a garage door but never parked a car in there just lawn mowers and stuff......
> ...


ok thats a good idea if i make a new shed or something it would not look sketchy if its warm eh? But i want it totally underground and non-discoverable though


----------



## rwerner4 (Jan 22, 2010)

thats is gonna be hard cause you have to access it some how........so how were you planning on getting in it?


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

rwerner4 said:


> thats is gonna be hard cause you have to access it some how........so how were you planning on getting in it?


The place i have chosen is really bushy area on my farm so i was going to just put a trapdoor hidden somewhere. i have a friend good with pneumatic actuators and he is going to make a large trapdoor with 2 powerful pneumatic actuators tied to a remote so all i do is go there press the button on my key chain and presto the door will lift vertically so i can pile like dirt and brush so it will be very discrete. i know i am going over board but i want a flawless grow room


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jan 22, 2010)

I have seen underground grows on the internet. One had semi trailers buried that were connected together to form different rooms. Another option would be a conex container. The containers you see on construction sites or at receiving ports. These containers sre designed to stack on top of each other so 4-5 ft of earth won't collapse them. You could paint the outside with a rust inhibitor.

You will probably want to bulid a small building or shed to conceal the entrance. A little dilapidated out building in a random place on a farm is pretty common so I'm sure no one would suspect anything.

Running electrical to your site should be run underground in grey electrical PVC conduit at least 1' deep. So you will probably want to be somewhat close to your power source. Then you need to consider whether or not you have enough power coming to your existing electrical system to adequately provide juice to your grow op. If not then you will have to get an electrician to help you. Just tell him the lil outbuilding is going to be a workshop and you need power run to it to run tools and what not. When he asks "why isn't it a lil closer to your house?" tell him that your wife wanted to move out to the country for some peace and quiet and she'll be deamned if she is going to listen to you bang and tinker out in the shed all day. A generator would also work well. 

You are also going to need water at your site as well. I would suggest a well. Tell the well guy the same excuse you will tell the electrician. Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jan 22, 2010)

You say you have a shit load of concrete and rebar. You could just construct a basement under your building.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jan 22, 2010)

This can get pretty expensive fast.


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

alright, building an underground grow room is a lot of hard work if you're going to do it yourself. do you have access to a digger?? how big do you want this to be??

and don't be ashamed of asking an electrician for help. they don't care what you are up to, as long as they're getting paid.


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

don't construct a basement under you're house. you risk damaging the foundation, and that will end up costing a lot LOT more than you ever EVER EVER wanted.


----------



## idlehands80 (Jan 22, 2010)

redivider said:


> don't construct a basement under you're house. you risk damaging the foundation, and that will end up costing a lot LOT more than you ever EVER EVER wanted.



he never said it was going to be under his house. 

Anyway, for safety sake get an electrician involved. You could say your building a storm/bomb shelter. Only problem with that is that he will likely have to pull permits to pull power from your main breaker panel. Remember that this is still going to be tied into your house electric so you want it done right. You should be able to find an electrician that would do the work without permits but he wont put his name on it. 

As far as size goes, that depends on you and how much you are wanting to grow.


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

i think you would be a lot better just building an above ground structure preferably near your house. just have an electrician hook it up with enough power, and water can be hooked up using hoses, that shouldn't be you're biggest concern. what you should be worried about is the cost. 

a secluded, underground grow op, with pneumatic whatever can run you about 60 grand plus, and that's without any grow equipment, that's just digging the hole, and building the damn thing, running the electricity....then you have to worry about water seeping in, mold and a whole host of problems underground structures face.... fuck that.... underground grows are notorious for attracting LEO because they grab headlines anyways....

a above the ground grow room, even made out of concrete will run you about half of that, without many of the structural problems. 

i'd just build a concrete structure, doesn't have to be big. 10' x 10 ' inside will allow you to get 2 4.25 ft x 6.5 ft rooms, plus a little foyer/storage area it's plenty of room.

i attached a pic of what I would do, imagine the walls are 6" thick, for illustrative purposes... i know 6 inch walls are probably not going to be used, specially if you use board or wood to make the interior, but it's just for an example!

i would also recommend looking up ways to disguise the exhaust, which actually shouldn't be a problem, cuz that house can be a utilities housing unit, giving off exhaust is just part of making you're house livable. especially if it's out in the middle of nowhere.

here's what you could do, it's crappy, done in paint, but yeah, i'm too lazy to fire up the autocad right now...


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

he doesn't have to explain shit to the electrician. he could say it's his personal man-cave. he needs all the power because of the entertainment system, kitchen, etc.


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

redivider said:


> don't construct a basement under you're house. you risk damaging the foundation, and that will end up costing a lot LOT more than you ever EVER EVER wanted.


I am not going to build it under my house lol I am going to put it out in one of my fields


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

is it going to be above ground or underground??


----------



## Bauer (Jan 22, 2010)

This video is wank quality but it would seem that you haven't seen it yet

Grab a pen a paper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLlZFllV8As


----------



## Bauer (Jan 22, 2010)

redivider said:


> is it going to be above ground or underground??


 
Underground


----------



## Bauer (Jan 22, 2010)

You'd have some pretty serious pressures underground, Surely you arent thinking about making it all from concrete though?? (of course it'll depends on how deep you go. Just get insulation in there to disguise the heat signature. The chimney would be a dead giveaway though!! LMFAO

http://tinyurl.com/ykh4c26 Another link..


----------



## Bauer (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is an excellent suggestion from a dude @Grasscity



> Well if I had a hidden basement with marijuana I would install a extra telephone line.
> To the telephone line I would install a electronic relay machine that responds to codes. So when you call to that line, you would be asked to enter a six digit code.
> After entering the code the electric relay would activate a fire that would burn everything in the room and then activate a water line that would put the fire out.
> When you get arrested you have the rights to one telephone call. And with a massive armored door it would take the DEA atleast 24 hours or more to get through the door.
> Insane I know, but hey that's just me


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bauer said:


> Here is an excellent suggestion from a dude @Grasscity



lol thats the best idea ever lol i guess i will be doing that lol


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

any way i have taken all of what you are all saying into consideration i think i will be growing outdoors then D=


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

you could build yourself a grow house shed. it would be a shed, with all the shed-like qualities.... but with two small grow cabinets inside...


----------



## Bauer (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't you tell the missus the Attic has ghosts so she's to scared to go up there - then set it up in the attic? 

It'd be fun rigging up some sound effects etc...


----------



## SanibelGreen (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw something awhile back, this guy had a old bus on property. He dug out the land with a tractor then buried it leaving only the top (emergency exit on top of the bus) showing which was in the middle of a bush or something that he had put on top of it, sealed everything in the bus prior to it and ran it on solar i believe, looked crazy. Jus a idea/story, throwing it out there.

SG


----------



## Buddahchron (Jan 22, 2010)

smells like bacon


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 22, 2010)

lol well thanks for your help people


----------



## redivider (Jan 22, 2010)

i gave you a rough sketch of what you can go for. good luck!


----------



## mrmadcow (Jan 22, 2010)

Jerik22 said:


> ...I cannot grow in the house since my significant other does not like it  .
> But I have always wanted to do it I have searched the forum all over and have not found
> any threads on digging and making an underground grow opp.
> Thanks
> Sean


and you think you can dig an underground bunker w/out her finding out about it?
build a garage or workshop and put a growroom under or in the attic


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 22, 2010)

Man.... I wish that you would've built it, I wanted to see it soo bad!


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 22, 2010)

me too.....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you know how to run a 6 gauge power cord into a breaker? Go to your panel and look for a 50 or 60 amp breaker. A 60 amp is good for 8 lights. At the other end of the power cord would be a 220 or a 240 female plug or a plug box. You then get a timer board that can support 8 lights a 30 or 40 amp board with a timer relay. plug in and your set. The more cord you have the more electricy is being used. You think it gives off heat for nothing?


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't read that if your trippin.


----------



## Mr. G.P. (Jan 22, 2010)

do an internet search for "leepy's big dig" - if nothing else is a cool read.


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like an epic idea to me, and you'd be set up for life. You'd find leaving a property like that would be very, very hard to do once you finished. You sure you want to live there indefinitely?


----------



## Jerik22 (Jan 23, 2010)

well i am growing outdoors this year but i will still be doing this project but it will take a bit once i start production on it i promise to start a new thread and post pictures during its production


----------



## dew-b (Jan 23, 2010)

Jerik22 said:


> Hey every one i have recently moved to the country and after much debate with my friends,
> I have decided to make a "hidden" room underground somewhere on my property (over 400 acres)
> since i really don't want to try to grow out side ( i see deer all over the place).
> I cannot grow in the house since my significant other does not like it  .
> ...


to stop rot try fiberglass panels over plywood. give it a slight pitch for water runoff. run a extnetion cord in a pvc pipe for power. if any one asks your running pipe for rain drange


----------



## justjr27 (Jan 23, 2010)

i work in the construction field. I would dig the hole a little bigger than what you what then pour a concerte footing build up the walls with block then pour the roof with rebar (slab) before you pour your roof insert one of big alumnuim drainpipes so you can get in and out of the room thats how i would build it and would probaly run you like 10,000 in materials


----------



## MrBlanco (Jan 23, 2010)

I would do the steel shipping container idea.


----------



## bball (Jan 24, 2010)

I would suggest buying a till metal container that they use for storage, then get a digger and put in the ground.


----------



## meetzu (Feb 1, 2010)

saw a documentary the other day, huge bust.. these guys had train cars and school busses buried underground they were growing in, crazy shit.


----------

